# Ethical Question, request input



## pm (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi All, I have an ethical question I would like to get your input on.

I borrowed a technical book from the Library that I currently cannot afford to buy. I would like to own this book. At the back of the book is a coupon that with $10 I can get an electronic copy of the book. Since I did not buy the book, is it ethicial to exercise the coupon?


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Dec 23, 2008)

Just my 

NO.

However, if the librarian gives you the coupon, that may be a different story.


----------



## TsonMariytho (Dec 23, 2008)

pmkadow said:


> Hi All, I have an ethical question I would like to get your input on.
> 
> I borrowed a technical book from the Library that I currently cannot afford to buy. I would like to own this book. At the back of the book is a coupon that with $10 I can get an electronic copy of the book. Since I did not buy the book, is it ethicial to exercise the coupon?



Do you have to rip out the coupon to use it? If so, just ask your librarian. The book is effectively their property, and I'm sure they will not mind at all being asked that.

If the coupon is just a code to be entered on a website, I personally would go ahead and use it, unless it's out of date. I expect that electronic distribution is very lucrative for them (no binding costs etc.), and they probably hoped for situations exactly like yours.

The above is with the assumption that there is no qualification explicitly stated on the coupon that the offer is only for owners of the hard copy book.

Just my $0.02 -- that's what I would do.


----------



## lenflack (Dec 23, 2008)

I tend to agree with Presbyterian Deacon. You could explain the situation to the librarian and request to use the coupon, but I wouldn't just take it.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Dec 23, 2008)

I say just keep the library book checked out. No need to develop those nasty computer headaches by trying to read an online book.

Other than that I agree with others, just ask the librarian.


----------



## PresbyDane (Dec 23, 2008)

I agree with chaplinintraining just re-borrow the book for as long as it takes for u to get the money needed.
Just my


----------



## pm (Dec 24, 2008)

*Thank you*

Thank you all for your thoughtful replies.
I don't think I will redeem the coupon.


----------



## Iakobos_1071 (Dec 24, 2008)

Also.. If you put back a few dollars a paycheck.. like in a shoebox (old-school..lol) save up until you have enough for the book. Plus you can check online for it via craigslist.org, amazon.com, eBay... you can probably find it cheaper.


----------

